# Blonde gone bad, HELP!



## Mi$$y (Sep 23, 2011)

So, i had brown hair with highlights grown out but then wanted to go blonde. So i did, and i got this after a few applications! What can i do to get the yellow out?


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 23, 2011)

What blonding product are you using?


----------



## kaynicole (Oct 22, 2011)

I've had my hair dyed blonde at a salon, and It was still too yellow for me.  I used Loreal colorist secret brass banisher, and it worked pretty well!  Your hair isn't straight up orange so it should give you the result you want.  you can get it at the drugstore, heres what the package looks like:


----------

